# 89 Nissan D21 Not Starting... Again



## jasonwilliams (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello all.

First off, thanks for the invaluable help every time I've asked a question over here.

I have an old beater 89 Nissan D21 SE that I use for plowing my driveway. We had a just about a blizzard yesterday here in Maine and I plowed four times during the day. Overnight we got another few inches and I went out this morning to clear that away and the truck won't start.

Turn the key, all lights and accessories work, turn the key some more, nothing. No clicking, nothing. Battery voltage meter shows just under 12V. I swapped the battery out for one that I keep on a trickle charger, shows the same voltage in the truck, nothing.

This happened last week and I thought it was the battery, so I took it out and charged it overnight, put it back in and it worked fine. The second battery I tried today is practically brand new, I use it for my generator and it works there fine. 

Any suggestions as to what to check next?

Thanks so much again.


----------



## jasonwilliams (Sep 19, 2015)

Quick update, in case it matters. I tried jump starting the truck with my car. Same thing, accessories work, no cranking.

Is there a fuse for the starter? I checked the fuse panel, didn't say anything about the starter.

Thanks again!

Edit: I checked the manual that I have, this one: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5t3ibg3eq0i0gxb/1989%20Nissan%20D21%20Manual.pdf

The wiring schematic is on page 1275 and it shows a fuse right after the switch. Anyone know where that fuse is? Here's the page:


----------



## jasonwilliams (Sep 19, 2015)

Something else: looking at the troubleshooting guide in the manual (page 1278):










It says to "check fuse and fusible link."

I assume these are the fusible links, right?










I tested them with a multimeter, they have continuity and the resistance is low. Is that all the needs to be tested for those?

Also, I forgot to mention, when I turn the key, I do hear a click inside the truck, coming from the driver's side somewhere. I read in some troubleshooting guide somewhere that you should listen for a click near the starter when the key is turned. But I can't hear anything from that area while inside the truck. That's not to say there isn't a click, but I'm alone here and can't turn the key and be outside with the engine simultaneously. But there's definitely a click inside.

Again, thanks so much for any wisdom you can impart.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the fuse is on the diagram just after the ignition switch, then the fuse is likely in the fuse box under the driver's side of the dash. Yes, those are fusbile links pictured above. I usually just leave them installed and probe the side opposite the battery with a 12v test light to check them; you can do so without puncturing the wire and just insert the probe end of the test light into the end of the connector. Before you pull your hair out, you might try just taking a hammer and giving the starter motor a few "whacks" and then see if it starts; it it does, you likely have a sticking solenoid and should replace the starter motor (preferably with a genuine Nissan reman, if possible). There will be a signal wire to the solenoid; if my memory is correct, it's black with a yellow stripe. Have someone turn the key to "start" (if it's manual trans, they will need to depress the clutch pedal, as well) while you test for power at this wire with a 12v test light. You should have power and if not, it's likely not the starter motor but the circuit (which could be a relay, ignition switch or wiring concern). If you do get power there, then you likely have a bad starter assuming the battery cable to it is good as well as the connections on the starter and battery.


----------

